# Jersey Alterations by a seamstress



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

So I find myself having lost enough weight now that many of my favorite jerseys are looser than i would like at the waist, with only a couple fitting snug now. I was thinking about seeing if I can get an alterations place to take some of these in, has anyone here tried having that done and how did it turn out for you if you did?


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I have done a similar repair when the waist elastic sagged with age, and the waist began to fit loosely. Unstitching the existing elastic was brutally time-consuming and perhaps not necessary.

You basically measure your waist and cut the new elastic to the same length.

Overlap the ends of the elastic 1" and stitch together.

Pin the elastic in the waist of the jersey in 8 equal places, stretching the elastic as you pin.

Stitch in with a zig-zag stitch.

I'm sure there are other methods just as, if not more successful.

You could try mtnsoles.com or kucharik.com.

Both are reputable firms specializing in cycling clothing repair.


----------

